# Getting Excited! New Pup coming in 3 weeks!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We are getting a female pudelpointer pup from Cedarwood Gun Dogs in a few weeks! We lucked out, not expecting to have a pup with our name on it until next year! Can't wait to get her and hopefully turn her into a total hunting machine!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Your going to enjoy her. Just enjoyable dogs.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! They are a great breed..have fun! Here's some fun you'll look forward to.....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Man-- you had me really excited when I read "Cedarwood", but I was thinking of the lab breeder back east. haha Good luck with the pup-- never heard of pudlepointers before, but they look like a solid choice.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I love my cedarwoods PP

Are you a member of the local NAVHDA chapter?

http://wmnavhda.com/


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ali, yes we are members up here with the Alaska-Yukon chapter and are very excited to be involved with all they offer. 

Any tips on training timelines?


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I followed the timeline Bob sent me with the dog and mostly stuck to the plan in "Speed train your bird dog"

One tip I have is to make being steady a part of the training from the get go, most of the guys say you don't need to worry about anything steady till after the NA test but I figure why let the dog develop bad habits when it is easy to instill the good ones.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

T-minus 20 hours until this little gal arrives!


----------

